# Ranking Of Private Medical Colleges In Punjab



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Before, i jump to the subject matter of thread let me place an announcement; MedRookie has launched the first ever International School Review System. What you can do is rate your medical school (over 2500 schools WORLD WIDE), write all the pros and cons of the school for others to see.
This will help future students who are considering applying to your medical school. Please take a moment to visit us and rate/review your school.
This will help all the future medical students, transfer students, and everyone else. In the near future we are looking at adding many resources to help you study for lectures, class, MCAT, USMLE.

All the best,
Dr.Anas Rafiq
Volunteer at www.medrookie.com

MBBS has become the status symbol in the major community of Pakistan . Every FSc pre medical dreams of being a Doctor ! but these dreams broken when they are just a point away from medical colleges due to a raising high merits of medical. Private medical colleges are the second options for middle class and first priority for upper middle class. As in elite class parents dont send their mummy dady children to hell ! The trend of Medical Fields ( MBBS/BDS) is mostly found in the above mentioned class.

Today I am gonna sharing the Best Private medical colleges of Punjab according to their academic results. There are other many thing to consider before getting admission in a Private medical college but the major thing which matters more by all other means academic Results i,e: 1st proff to final Proff . 
The reason behind this criteria is if Â a college scores good results that means the faculty of that college is good.

Keeping in view the above facts the ranking of Private medical colleges of Punjab have been summerised.

Teaching Hospitals , College location , Campus view , Campus life , Social activities have also been kept in view for ranking.

*
According to our analysis , reports , results Â , students feedback the following Private medical colleges are ranked top :-

*



*CMH Lahore Medical and Dental College*
*Shalamar Medical and Dental College Lahore*
*FMH CollegeÂ ofÂ MedicineÂ and Dentistry Lahore*
*Sharif Medical and Dental College Lahore*
*Wah Medical College ,Wah Cannt.*
*Akhtar Saeed Medical college Lahore*
*Lahore Medical and Dental College*
*Central Park Medical college Lahore*
*Avicenna medical college Lahore*
*Multan Medical Medical and Dental College , Multan*
*University college of medicine and dentistry , UOL , Lahore*
*University college of Medicine and Dentistry, UOF ,Faisalabad*
*Rashid Latif Medical Â College Lahore*
*Aziz Fatima Medical and Dental college Faisalabad*
*Independent Medical college , Faisalabad*
*Continental Medical Â College , Lahore*
*Amna Inayat Medical College , Sheikupura*
*Azra Naheed Medical College , Lahore*
Pak Red Crescent Medical and dental College Lahore
 
Credits : Ranking of Private Medical colleges in Punjab Pakistan - Educational Blog


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Medstudentz Admins. for sake of GOD, be careful about what sort of ads google is posting on your website!!! it's very disgraceful to see few naked ads on your forum, something really pathetic!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

For the benefit of masses, i would like to highlight this thread again.
BEST of LUCK batch 2015-2020 : -)


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dr.Anas Rafiq said:


> For the benefit of masses, i would like to highlight this thread again.
> BEST of LUCK batch 2015-2020 : -)


can you give some information about continental medical college's academics


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Keep continental as your last resort option! Its reputation is too bad!!!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr.Anas Rafiq said:


> Keep continental as your last resort option! Its reputation is too bad!!!


Bad in faculty? Or clinicals? Or equipment? Or end of year results? Or building? In what exactly?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

You have not said anything about shifa college of medicine


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

You have not said anything about shifa college of medicine


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

when does admission in private medical colleges start ???


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Momina99 said:


> when does admission in private medical colleges start ???


It has already started. Admissions for Shifa and Islamabad Medical and Dental college are open. The rest I suppose will be available in October.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Aiza Gull said:


> You have not said anything about shifa college of medicine


Valid point. Thank you in my opinion; Shifa is the BEST choice after AKU, so of course Shifa is on the top in Punjab. 
My bad; i missed it.

- - - Updated - - -



Feline said:


> Bad in faculty? Or clinicals? Or equipment? Or end of year results? Or building? In what exactly?


less or more in every aspect...frankly:?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr.Anas Rafiq said:


> Valid point. Thank you in my opinion; Shifa is the BEST choice after AKU, so of course Shifa is on the top in Punjab.
> My bad; i missed it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yay for Shifa!

Poor Continental.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> Yay for Shifa!
> 
> Poor Continental.


Haha looks like you have totally made up your mind for Shifa.  So are you applying on the local seats or foreign?

- - - Updated - - -

Hoping to get in too, on the local seats...


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

what is the merit of continental medical college?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Haha looks like you have totally made up your mind for Shifa.  So are you applying on the local seats or foreign?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hoping to get in too, on the local seats...


It seems that way, doesn't it?

Come come, Doctor. Let's not talk about anything related to the admission process. 

After we get accepted in Shifa, then we'll discuss it.

But, if we don't then we'll just talk about the admission process and everything related to it of the colleges we do get accepted in. That is, if by that time your still in the mood. Alright? ^_^


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> It seems that way, doesn't it?
> 
> Come come, Doctor. Let's not talk about anything related to the admission process.
> 
> ...


Sure  Then lets hope that all of us get into some good colleges. :thumbsup:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Sure  Then lets hope that all of us get into some good colleges. :thumbsup:


Great! Yea. Lets.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to know is the fee same for all private medical colleges?


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

I think Lmdc has 2nd or 3rd rank....3rd rank bcz of merit & scholarships awarded by shalimar medical college and 2nd rank bcz of none batch of shalimar & highest no. of batches and top most running hospitals of Lmdc......
:thumbsup:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> I think Lmdc has 2nd or 3rd rank....3rd rank bcz of merit & scholarships awarded by shalimar medical college and 2nd rank bcz of none batch of shalimar & highest no. of batches and top most running hospitals of Lmdc......
> :thumbsup:


Lol! Haha.


----------



## badguyyyy (Nov 22, 2015)

Would you like to tell me a bit about Akhtar Saeed? How is it? Good enough? Campus, hostel, co-curricular activities, studies and all. How's it?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Was it helpful?


----------

